# Rivers *seem* okay in spite of deluge



## MichaelJ (Jul 24, 2004)

It's coming down in buckets in MA, but a quick look at the radar shows the storm line goes off to the east through ME, not up into NH. But what did it do last night? Will we be boned at our Owl's Head crossings today?

There's a great resource online - the USGS real-time streamflow data. I was able to take a quick look and see that the main Pemi and East Branch have not risen too much, even the Wild's doing normally.

You have to have a sense for cfs and a bit of knowledge of the river in question to know what's high or not, though the historical data over the past 7 days is very helpful in that regard (for example, Tuesday night into Wednesday there was an event, and you can see Sunday night's storms as well).

Now admittedly, the East Branch is spiking up right now from 100cfs to around 200cfs, but that's really not a lot (and it's only raising the stage from 5.5 to 5.8 ft). So that implies to me not too much coming into the feeder brooks and streams if it only totals out to 100cfs extra.

There's definitely no comparison today to the night I spent by the Wild River when it rose from 150 to 5000 cfs overnight!

Anyway - enjoy your hikes today, I think but do not promise that your feet will stay dry!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks for this link to the volumn of water to enlighten us on the potentionally dangerous river crossings.

We hiked Carrigain yesterday in the pouring rain. 1.7 miles of dryness, 8.3  miles of a great raining challenge. Our socks, boots and the rest of us were completely soaked. But more fun than we have had all year!

Can't wait to read or hear about your Owl's Head journey with poison ivy. I'm certain it was and will read to be a fantastic adventure.

And next is Cabot.
Does it get any better than this?
Life is good !!!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you for the website link.  It's helpfull to know the river level elevations for fishing as well as hiking.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 25, 2004)

The crossings of Lincoln Brook and Franconia Brook were all passable by dry feet (though the waterproofing of my boots was certainly tested). The story of #40 should be up tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest - the slide was great fun, the views awesome, camping 8 miles deep into the Pemi Wilderness fantastic!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank's for the info.  Dirt_girl and I are planning on bagging Owl's Head on 7/27/04.  I don't mind getting my feet wet, but I'd like to keep the upper half of my body dry.   I'm looking forward to the slide,  I loved the north slide on the Tripyramids. The south slide was another story.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm ... well, the Owl's Head slide is mostly like the South Slide - loose scree and gravel. Definitely follow the right side on the way up. On the way down, I did a lot of it again on the right (ie, opposite side), crossing over where the "trail" route departs from the slide at points.

I came down with poles, and at points was almost skiing on the sliding scree. Ivy did not use poles, and stayed to the left where it was a bit more ledgy. Either way, it was fine. Even where water was gurgling down from the spring up top (great place to wet your head) wasn't bad. It's just steep. There's probably a 0.1 mile or so traverse of the ridge on top, so that's 1500ft of ascent in 1 mile.

Don't bother with the Black Pond bushwhack. In the current fine trail/brook conditions we didn't feel it was a net gain.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks again.  We'll be on the Lincoln-Woods Trail in less than 23 hours, I can't wait.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck! I wish you were up there today - the weather looks fantastic right now. Tomorrow, not so much. I hope the rain holds off for you!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a head's up: The Whites are to receive some heavy downpours tomorrow, all during the morning into the evening. The OH Slide path is steep and rough with loose scree and potentionally dangerous, especially when wet.

More than an imo, that's the trail desciption that is written in the White Mtn Guide.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, let me emphasize - I would not want to do those crossings at high water, the mud will be deep, deep, deep in spots, and that slide will be difficult. There's enough loose scree, however, that I think I'd feel more comfortable on that when wet than on open ledge. But it will definitely hurt and leave a mark if you slip and fall. Be careful!


----------

